# May meeting address



## alexopolus (Jan 18, 2010)

Hi everyone, 
I just sent a email with the meeting address. Please pm or email me to: [email protected], if you didn't receive a email.


----------



## alexopolus (Jan 18, 2010)

all right, just want to check that everybody got the meeting address. Let me know.


----------



## Michael (Jul 20, 2010)

Received!


----------



## fishyjoe24 (May 18, 2010)

received.


----------

